# engine flush or clean the sump



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Tony has decided to do an oil and filter change on the van 

We've had the van for 5 years and thought its about time we did one 

does anyone reccomend an engine flush or is it easy enough to remove the sump to clean out the gunge 

-its a 1991 Talbot Harmony petrol 



Anne


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Forte products are good


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

steer clear of engine flush on older engines personally unless any problems i,d change oil with cheap oil run it for week end away drain and give it oil and filter change with a good oil,
mark


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

i wouldn't do an engine flush unless the engine is really gunked up as in older engines it can cause more trouble than what it helps as for taking the sump off i would leave that alone as well unless he is very good at diy mechanics just run the engine until hot and drain the oil then and just be careful as it will be very hot and just leave it to fully drain out for an hour or so 

terry


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Flush Anne

The flush will most certainly clean the sump.. taking the sump off, all those bolts to undo plus a new sump gasket..and unless you have a high ramp your better half will have to lay on his back during the entire procedure.
Flush every time.. be carefull of the oil drips :wink: 

Les.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Engine flush is likely to find any weakness in your seals 8O


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

badger750 said:


> i wouldn't do an engine flush unless the engine is really gunked up as in older engines it can cause more trouble than what it helps as for taking the sump off i would leave that alone as well unless he is very good at diy mechanics just run the engine until hot and drain the oil then and just be careful as it will be very hot and just leave it to fully drain out for an hour or so
> 
> terry


I could not agree more, leave well alone.

Peter


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If you use flush on a twenty year old engine your asking for trouble, do as a previous poster suggests, drop the oil put cheap oil in run it round the block couple of times then change both oil and filter,


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

...and fit either a magnetic sump plug or band around the cartridge filter.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

sideways said:


> If you use flush on a twenty year old engine your asking for trouble, do as a previous poster suggests, drop the oil put cheap oil in run it round the block couple of times then change both oil and filter,


Absolutely 8)


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You should be doing an oil and filter change ever year. 
Oil and filter is cheaper than a new engine.

It may also need the timing belt replaced if you have not done so in the last 5 years.

Also change the fuel filter and air filter as well.

Andy


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies

we have decided as advised to leave well alone and do the cheap oil, round the block a few times and then do the oil and filter change

thanks also for the reminder about the timing belt, ours is a chain belt otherwise we would have got that done as well

thats our weekend sorted "under the van" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

we are off the weekend after for a few days away so glad we are taking the safe option 

   

Anne


----------

